# Best for Browning Meat



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

In your opinion, of these three choices, which is the best surface for browning meat: Stainless Steel, Enamaled Cast Iron, Anodized Aluminum?

shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I would choose regular cast iron as best. 

Of those given, I would opt for stainless.


----------



## mahavishnu nath (Nov 27, 2007)

I would use the porcelain glazed option, like Le Crueset. It is the heaviest, retains the most heat.
Cast iron, I have read recently, actually adds iron to your diet from the pan!
Anodozed aluminum is generally lighter than Le Cruest and can have the surface wear off exposing you to aluminum. I will be throwing out my Calphalon soon due to that.
Stainles if it has a heavy base is OK, but I still maintain the porcelain glazed pan is the heaviest, safest over all. I have one and it takes 2 people to put it on the stove:roll:
Remember to heat it slowly and gradually. It takes a while to cool down as well.
I have a story about that Iwill share some other time!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If the stainless steel pan is of good quality, I'd use it. The enameled cast iron is not something I'm fond of cooking with and for browing, I'd prefer straight cast iron over enameled. Enameled is for acidic braises as far as I'm concerned.

Phil


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've always felt---probably without foundation---that heating an empty enamaled pan would cause the coating to craze and crack. Especially at the high heat levels we're talking about. 

Enamaled cast iron certainly has its uses. But strictly for browning, uh, uh.


----------



## mahavishnu nath (Nov 27, 2007)

My experience in searing seafood is from whence I glean my perspective in the aforementioned browning arena.
I surmise from that experience, that steady heating and searing without forging should extrude the crust of which we seek.
I could be wrong.
I did a seared Salmon at a cooking demo. After the fish was cooked I looked around as to where to put the super hot $90. Le Crueset pan(15 years ago).
I was afraid it would burn the wood shelves under the display kitchen top so I put it on the floor to cool.
It fused to the tile and when I went to pick it up the tile came along. I slunk away from the stage having made a major bone head move! At least I didnt have to buy it.
Nate the Great


----------



## shelleyj (Nov 14, 2007)

My vote would be for regular cast iron, but that's not on your list. 
So I guess I didn't help you much. :crazy:


----------

